# Does any state get numerical scores???



## Ona (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello All ~

Does any state get numerical scores for the FE exam? From this forum, I see that there is at least one state (TX) that gets numerical results for their PE. I don't think there are a lot of FE test takers on this site, but if there are, could you let me know.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## GTE_Admin (Jul 3, 2007)

I took the test in 2001 in OH and yes I did receive numerical score(91). I tutored someone for FE in 2003 who took FE either in NJ or NY (I forgot) and he received the score too.

I guess in most states if you pass, you know score. Things might have changed recently.

GTE_Admin

www.GTEservices.com

Fundamentals of Engineering exam preparation resources


----------



## grover (Jul 3, 2007)

I took the FE last april in VA, and they reported my scaled score.

Thread about it here:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=161


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Jul 3, 2007)

I passed it in 2004 in Tennessee... and they give the score.


----------



## Bman (Jul 5, 2007)

I just passed the test in NY and they did not give a numerical score....


----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Jul 5, 2007)

I took the FE in VA in 2004. Got a score of 90 reported to me. I am pretty sure its scaled score and not raw.


----------



## Ona (Jul 5, 2007)

This is interesting because a co-worker of mine received a numerical score when he took the FE April 2006 in NY, but April 2007 did not receive scores. I wonder if this is very new??

Anyone who took the exam April 2007 in another state who received a numerical score?


----------



## FutureCSE (Jul 5, 2007)

*No* score in Oklahoma.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 5, 2007)

The no score thing is new. The first time I tried was in April 2005 and they still were giving scores for my state, or in this case, my country(Puerto Rico). For the October 2005 test, which I also failed, no score.

So it depends on when your state adopted the "No Score" thingy. The states can request NCEES to give the score to them. The GREAT STATE of Texas is one of them. There could be more more I don't know.


----------



## mbparksPE (Jul 23, 2007)

As of the October 2006 the scores are no longer given out. The better question is why? Beats me!


----------



## Bman (Jul 24, 2007)

I think the reason they don't give scores out anymore has to do with liability. If you are ever involved in litigation, they can't question your credentials based upon your FE/ PE score; you're either competent or you're not. Thats the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Ona (Jul 27, 2007)

Bman said:


> I think the reason they don't give scores out anymore has to do with liability. If you are ever involved in litigation, they can't question your credentials based upon your FE/ PE score; you're either competent or you're not. Thats the only thing I can think of.


OK, now that at least appears to be a reason as to why they are no longer reporting scores. I never thought about it in that way Thank You.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2007)

Bman said:


> I think the reason they don't give scores out anymore has to do with liability. If you are ever involved in litigation, they can't question your credentials based upon your FE/ PE score; you're either competent or you're not. Thats the only thing I can think of.


Wow - that makes a whole lotta sense.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 9, 2007)

VT: getting around to reading the old mail today?

litigation issues aside. I believe that it may have something to do with the ever increasing databases these days. Which (along the same lines) would add another, and likely unfair, dimension or rating to the individual's skill/level of competence. It would be easy enough to enter a test score instead of a pass/fail into someone's record that any schmuck could access via the internet. Just like having a diploma doesn't satify the requirement for a college degree for employment, it's always "send me you transcripts" even if you've been out of school for 20 years.


----------



## grover (Oct 10, 2007)

Not to mention tests change from year to year- it's impossible to really say if a given test is any easier or harder than any other. Or even between disciplies.


----------

